# Navy HUMINT?



## BravoOne (Feb 7, 2014)

Gentlemen,

   I've recently been made aware that the Navy has a HUMINT program going but cannot seem to find much information on it. I've contacted a recruiter (who has yet to call back) but I fear they will not be much help anyway. The info I have come up with this far is that their HUMINTERS attend the Marine CI/HUMINT schoolhouse at Dam Neck and that there are "specialized skills and training requirements". Not much else is out there. I'm interested because I'm at a crossroads and thinking about going direct commission "Green to Blue". I'll be 40 this year and I definitely feel The clock ticking. I am trying to ascertain if this is something that I would enjoy or if I should stay Army. I've spoken to a few Sailors that have gotten direct commissions so I know how that part of it works but they are all NCIS SAs (something that I am also considering). Looking into the Navy Expeditionary intelligence BDE has not provided me with much info other than the fact that they have two "Activities" which support Navy SOF and the rest of their HUMINTERS support SEABEES, riverine units, etc... 

I thought to give the Reserve affairs officer there a call and see if he could be of some assistance but thought maybe one of the members here has had some dealing with them that would be of help. THANKS!


----------



## Brill (Feb 7, 2014)

If you're already MI, just jump over to L or M.  The Navy will take a long time to create a strong HUMINT bench with experience.


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 7, 2014)

Already there Lindy! But I am interested in getting a commission and continuing my service. I'm about to ETS from the USAR


----------



## Brill (Feb 7, 2014)

BravoOne said:


> Already there Lindy! But I am interested in getting a commission and continuing my service. I'm about to ETS from the USAR



I thought so! Why not just go Warrant?

The only Navy HUMINT guys I knew were Attaches (all officers).  If you have JWICS, check out the Reserve website on DIA's web.  They definitely will have guys "in the know".


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 7, 2014)

Just exploring all options right now. If I go AD commissioned officer pay vs. WO is a plus. The Army rarely does direct commissions (Over the years I've learned that) and I'm not a spring chicken anymore so OCS isn't an option. 

I'm probably going to go for my M.A in intelligence and want to make sure I cover my bases. From what I have gathered from LinkedIn, etc... USN HUMINT are as you said becoming attaches or duty with DIA. I would have no problem with either. NCIS officer would be less travel for me but I wouldn't let the commuting to drills stop me for the right opportunity.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 7, 2014)

It's nice to see a guy do his homework before he comes and asks us for assistance and advice.

I don't have anything to offer on this particular topic, just wanted to say good luck and I hope it works out.


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 7, 2014)

Sir, 

 Ive been around here long enough to know what happens to SM who dont "use the search feature" or do any legwork. Besides as an MI Soldier and a guy with a B.A in Intel Id look pretty crazy halfstepping on the due diligence lol.  While I dont log in as much as Id like to Ive given others advice when appropriate so this was a logical stop in my own search. I know its still relatively new and as Lindy said itll be a while before they get their act together but as a Reservist the growing pains couldnt hurt but so bad right?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't know if this helps much, but Intelligence Specialists (IS) have a pipeline for Tactical HUMINT.  I don't know much about it, how to get into it, etc, but just thought I'd throw it out there.  
I would default to Lindy for all the current and most accurate information for what you're looking for.


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes. That's what Ive read as well. The IS is a "rating" and is considered an A school for the enlisted Sailors and CI/HUMINT is a C school. from what I understand they then go to a sea tour or the Expeditionary Intel brigade. But that's for Enslisted not Officers. From what I've gathered to this point Reserve Officers go to the Direct Commision Officer school and the USN Basic intelligencer officer course offered at a local reserve center for about a years worth of drills. After becoming a basic intel officer they become deployable. My guess is that sometime after that they are deemed worthy to go to whatever the CI/HUMINT "C" school would be for officers. Then any other necessary schools. An associate is a Reserve Direct Commission NCIS and that's their process for prior service intelligence Servicemembers that are getting a direct commission in the Reserves. Other than that he doesn't know. He said he'd ask around since the recruiter is seemingly so busy they haven't answered my call in 4 days.


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 7, 2014)

Logged in from my IPad and can't seem to edit my post.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 7, 2014)

Navy Intell Officers are dicks and jerkweeds, think you can hang.

Seriously though, have you looked at the ANG or USAFR?  

My info/experience is slightly outdated, but ANG was always hurting for Intel guys because of the school length, and they usually had to do more then a weekend/ month, 14 day AT.

I think the AF (if you want to go Active Duty) has some pretty uniqe (i.e. fun) intel jobs for officers.

Do you speak any languages other then English (or American as my SIL says).


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't like to hang with dickheads given a choice and all my jokes about "squids" over the years will definitely come back to haunt me if I go that way but yeah... I looked at Reserve OSI briefly which is when I became aware of Navy HUMINT. I have yet to check for any AF HUMINT. I know that all their CI is conducted by OSI they have no enlisted CI agents like the Army or Corps. I guess I will look for the fun jobs in AF while I wait on the recruiter a little longer (before I call the Navy Expeditionary Command).

I am developing my Spanish skills. Good with Basic conversations and learning the intermediate stuff. I utilized the death out of Army DLI head start software and Rosetta Stone lol


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 7, 2014)

Something to think about, most of reserve AFOSI are IMA, which is not a bad thing at all.  You get trained in both criminal and CI.

Individual Mobilization Augmentees

"OSI’s military and civilian professionals are supported by more than
400 Air Force Reservists, both officer and enlisted. OSI’s Reservists
are Individual Mobilization Augmentees who serve as both credentialed
special agents and professional staff members. Representing a
breadth of specialized talent, skills, and experience, OSI Reservists
augment the active force in the pursuit of the OSI mission as well as
to serve as a strategic mobilization resource in the event of a national
security emergency. OSI Reservists can be found anywhere in the
world, from home station units at main operating bases to ongoing
field investigation sites, to deployed locations."

(http://www.osi.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-130510-016.pdf)

Reserve affairs information and contacts:

http://www.osi.af.mil/library/reserveaffairs/index.asp

For what it's worth....go direct with the reserve affairs people, not an AF recruiter.  From past experience, they have their own recruiters they use, after they have spoken to you, interview...etc.


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 7, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> Something to think about, most of reserve AFOSI are IMA, which is not a bad thing at all.  You get trained in both criminal and CI.
> 
> Individual Mobilization Augmentees
> 
> ...



Thanks! I guess my first step is to check the AF max age.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 8, 2014)

Just a comment on the age thing you brought up. One of our guys from work left to join the Navy as an officer and he's in his mid to late 40s. He's enjoying it.


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 8, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Just a comment on the age thing you brought up. One of our guys from work left to join the Navy as an officer and he's in his mid to late 40s. He's enjoying it.


Thanks! It seems that the Navy has the highest commissioning age in addition to having a direct commissioning option for intel which the AF do not. so now I can go back to focusing my efforts on exploring the Navy options. I appreciate the good word.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 8, 2014)

Different Navy though! Wasn't too clear on that. Either way I doubt you're too old for OCS and remember Magnum was a Navy intel officer ;)


----------



## Brill (Feb 8, 2014)

BravoOne said:


> Just exploring all options right now. If I go AD commissioned officer pay vs. WO is a plus. The Army rarely does direct commissions (Over the years I've learned that) and I'm not a spring chicken anymore so OCS isn't an option.
> 
> I'm probably going to go for my M.A in intelligence and want to make sure I cover my bases. From what I have gathered from LinkedIn, etc... USN HUMINT are as you said becoming attaches or duty with DIA. I would have no problem with either. NCIS officer would be less travel for me but I wouldn't let the commuting to drills stop me for the right opportunity.



Just another idea for your Masters: NIU degrees are very highly regarded...and free!

http://ni-u.edu/prospective_students/Explore_NIU_Programs_MSSI.html

MSSI-Reserves (*Open to Military Reservists* and the National Guard) – This is a two year part-time program, starting in August.  Classes meet one weekend a month and for a two-week intensive, in residence period each summer.


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 8, 2014)

lindy said:


> Just another idea for your Masters: NIU degrees are very highly regarded...and free!
> 
> http://ni-u.edu/prospective_students/Explore_NIU_Programs_MSSI.html
> 
> MSSI-Reserves (*Open to Military Reservists* and the National Guard) – This is a two year part-time program, starting in August.  Classes meet one weekend a month and for a two-week intensive, in residence period each summer.



Yes I believe it was Mara who'd posted about his experience there. I'd like that if the circumstances converged in my favor. I've heard good things about it and as you note it's "free.99" as they say. I already have a good but of student loan debt certainly don't need any more if I can help it. Thanks Lindy


----------



## devilbones (Apr 8, 2014)

I have worked with some great Navy Officer HUMINT guys that were not in the Attache program.  Because this is an Unclass/Open forum it is really hard to get into details.  There are more opportunities than you may think.


----------



## BravoOne (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Devil Bones. I've recently come to that conclusion as well.


----------



## swimr235 (Apr 8, 2014)

As a current Navy reservist thinking of either cross-rating or transferring to another service, Id be interested to know more...or as much as one can know about the HUMINT program.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been reading about the Navy human intelligence rating for years and I'm very impressed by how little is available on the open internet.
Navy would be my preferred branch of service, but they don't allow entry level (man/woman off the street) contracts for the school. The Marine Corps is the same way. I totally understand why that is. The Army allows or has allowed folks to directly enlist into 35M in the past, which is not a direct comparison to Navy/Marine Corps HUMINT but it will get your foot in the door. As old as I am, I'm starting to look into going active duty Army 35M, if they'll allow me.


----------



## BravoOne (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't know your age but if you've got the ASVAB scores and can get a clearance I don't see what the problem is. last I heard guys were still getting HUMINT contracts for AD and I definitely know the NG and USAR have plenty of slots for 35M/L


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 9, 2014)

BravoOne said:


> I don't know your age but if you've got the ASVAB scores and can get a clearance I don't see what the problem is. last I heard guys were still getting HUMINT contracts for AD and I definitely know the NG and USAR have plenty of slots for 35M/L



The Army Business Rules bulletin as per 01/14 says that there are only a handful of open MOS for prior service and 35M/L isn't one of them unless you already hold the MOS. I see DEP pools have declined in the last 6 months so maybe they'll open it back up for prior service non-MOS qualified.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 9, 2014)

As far as the Naval Officer side goes, there is no direct route to HUMINT but Intel and Information Dominance Warfare would be your starting points.  Intel, more so than IDW.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 9, 2014)

I just got off the horn with USCG and they do have space available for active duty but the wait time to get to the Intelligence Specialist "A" school is 2-3 years. Like the Navy/USMC there is no direct path to HUMINT, and like the USMC, the HUMINT rating seems to be combined with counterintelligence.


----------



## BravoOne (Jun 11, 2014)

JimMCpog said:


> The Army Business Rules bulletin as per 01/14 says that there are only a handful of open MOS for prior service and 35M/L isn't one of them unless you already hold the MOS. I see DEP pools have declined in the last 6 months so maybe they'll open it back up for prior service non-MOS qualified.



Yeah... They do that from time to time. I wonder if that is carrying over to reserve units as well right now. Usually even reserve Officers are guaranteed their slot. Maybe there has been a run on these slots and heave just shut it down until they can get a handle on the progress. Perhaps they will open it back up soon.


----------



## BravoOne (Jun 11, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> As far as the Naval Officer side goes, there is no direct route to HUMINT but Intel and Information Dominance Warfare would be your starting points.  Intel, more so than IDW.



That is inline with what I have read. If you don't go to the active duty school the Reserve Officer course is stretched out over about a years worth of drills. By then it seems an Ensign would be about to automatically advance to Lt. Looks like any chance at all to specialize and go to the CI course wouldn't come until at least being a promotable Lt JG.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 18, 2014)

HumInt training is very specialized and long.  Other than the lower levels, there is no 'direct' route.


----------

